# Can paint be stripped on a RTA



## Bulldog (10/4/18)

Hi All, my black serpent mini is loosing its paint, can it be totally stripped.


----------



## Dietz (10/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Hi All, my black serpent mini is loosing its paint, can it be totally stripped.
> 
> View attachment 128539



ANYTHING can be stripped, BUT can take alot of effort, just look at this thread

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

That's the 25 mm with dual coil deck right ?


----------



## Bulldog (10/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> That's the 25 mm with dual coil deck right ?


It is the 22mm single coil.


----------



## Alex (10/4/18)

Paint stripper will clean it off quickly, just make sure it's only the metal parts.


----------



## Bulldog (10/4/18)

Thanks @Alex will give it a go. Will the tank be stainless?


----------



## Alex (10/4/18)

Bulldog said:


> Thanks @Alex will give it a go. Will the tank be stainless?



I'm sure.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BubiSparks (10/4/18)

Problem is the Black Serpent Mini isn't painted... It's blackened by a chemical oxidizing process. You will have to polish it off with scotchbrite or water paper and the only way to do that properly is in a lathe.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dreadside (18/8/18)

You can use ferric chloride you can get it at places like twin radio, it's a etching solution but does corode a tiny amount off the surface of the metal, so keep that in mind and any working parts like threads just coat them with some nail polish and the ferric can't get to that surface. If you do need more info pm me and I'll explain it in more detal for you over whatsapp.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Bulldog (18/8/18)

Thank You @Dreadside good to know for future.
Majority of the paint actually just flaked off. I then used a blade to get the remaining bits off.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

Awesome job @Bulldog now you need to polish it up to get it to shine.They scuff the metal for the paint to adhere that's why it looks hazy.
If you like it like that then its allgood .
well done!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (22/8/18)

@Bulldog ,@BumbleBee did a spit and polish on a Kayfun atty. In maybe he can direct you to that thread.I think i saw it in modders forum...(not sure)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (22/8/18)

Thanks @Resistance will have a look for it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

